# Worker's Safety Harness Needs & Uses Survey



## student95 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi All, 

Students from Laurentian University in Sudbury, Ontario,Canada are looking to obtain market research on the use of safety harnesses in the workplace. If you have a moment to fill out the survey, that would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/3WJCH2K


----------

